# Doing The Right thing to save folks: Canada expected to announce BAN on assault-style weapons, Yep AR-15 types.



## Baz Ares (Apr 30, 2020)

Canada's government will make an announcement on banning military-style assault weapons "in the coming days," Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Thursday.

"We have long committed to strengthening gun control in this country, including banning military-style assault weapons," *Trudeau said at a press briefing. "There is no need in Canada for guns designed to kill the largest amount of people, in the shortest amount of time."*








						Canada bans assault weapons after mass shooting in Nova Scotia
					

Canada bans assault weapons after mass shooting in Nova Scotia




					abcnews.go.com
				




Saving folks from AR Assult weapons.  Seems the USA need to allow peoples to file lawsuits on makers. Why are gun makers the only companies we can't make them
pay for damages for arming mass murders. And basic Gun Netters in America.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Apr 30, 2020)

If someone t-bones me in their Malibu, can I sue Chevy?

Suing gun manufacturers is the height of idiocy.

If you had to ban only one of these, which gun would you ban and why?


----------



## CWayne (Apr 30, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> Canada's government will make an announcement on banning military-style assault weapons "in the coming days," Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Thursday.
> 
> "We have long committed to strengthening gun control in this country, including banning military-style assault weapons," *Trudeau said at a press briefing. "There is no need in Canada for guns designed to kill the largest amount of people, in the shortest amount of time."*
> 
> ...


Are you aware that the person who did this shooting was already forbidden, by law, from owning firearms?
How'd that work out?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 30, 2020)

Canada must have a population replacement program too.


----------



## Meister (Apr 30, 2020)

I want to see Canada's Manifesto.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 30, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> If someone t-bones me in their Malibu, can I sue Chevy?
> 
> Suing gun manufacturers is the height of idiocy.
> 
> If you had to ban only one of these, which gun would you ban and why?



The top one is so scary!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 30, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> Canada's government will make an announcement on banning military-style assault weapons "in the coming days," Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Thursday.
> 
> "We have long committed to strengthening gun control in this country, including banning military-style assault weapons," *Trudeau said at a press briefing. "There is no need in Canada for guns designed to kill the largest amount of people, in the shortest amount of time."*
> 
> ...



   WooooHoooo.....I love to see foreign countries have their liberties degraded when it's self inflicted!!!!
    Headed to Venezuelaville and ya cant get there fast enough!!!   
    Dont head south when your gov turns on ya because we dont want ya!


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 30, 2020)

Canada is about to ban rifles from the possession of its subjects, specifically any rifle that looks like a military combat rifle!  Why?  Because one person misused one!

NEXT UP:  Canada to ban TV if someone watches too much.
Canada to ban cars if someone speeds or has a wreck.​Canada to ban sex if someone has too many kids.​​








						Canada expected to announce ban on assault-style weapons
					

Canada’s government is set to announce a ban on assault-style weapons following a deadly shooting in Nova Scotia this month that killed 22 people.Officials told The Associated Press&nbsp…




					thehill.com


----------



## Canon Shooter (Apr 30, 2020)

People are such fucking idiots.

If you had to ban one of these, which would you ban and why? Please be specific.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 30, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> People are such fucking idiots.
> 
> If you had to ban one of these, which would you ban and why? Please be specific.



Why would I ban either. But the .22 looks way scarier than the Mini-14


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 30, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> People are such fucking idiots.
> 
> If you had to ban one of these, which would you ban and why? Please be specific.


The bed.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Apr 30, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Canada is about to ban rifles from the possession of its subjects, specifically any rifle that looks like a military combat rifle!  Why?  Because one person misused one!
> 
> NEXT UP:  Canada to ban TV if someone watches too much.
> Canada to ban cars if someone speeds or has a wreck.​Canada to ban sex if someone has too many kids.​​
> ...


Canada is taking MY guns?/ LOL! somehow..i doubt it. 
Who cares anyway..Canada has no 2nd amendment....let the moose and elk rejoice!


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 30, 2020)

UK West strikes again. Subjects of her royal whoreness.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 30, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Canada is about to ban rifles from the possession of its subjects, specifically any rifle that looks like a military combat rifle!  Why?  Because one person misused one!
> 
> NEXT UP:  Canada to ban TV if someone watches too much.
> Canada to ban cars if someone speeds or has a wreck.​Canada to ban sex if someone has too many kids.​​
> ...


You aren’t Canadian, why do you care?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 30, 2020)

Coyote said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Canada is about to ban rifles from the possession of its subjects, specifically any rifle that looks like a military combat rifle!  Why?  Because one person misused one!
> ...


Have you ever driven in Toronto?
They park at 95MPH.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 30, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Impressive...


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 30, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


And scary!


----------



## Coyote (Apr 30, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


And I thought New Jersey was bad...


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 30, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


NJ drivers are pussycats!


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 30, 2020)

Coyote said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Canada is about to ban rifles from the possession of its subjects, specifically any rifle that looks like a military combat rifle!  Why?  Because one person misused one!
> ...


Tommy Tainant lives in England yet posts 10,000 threads on American politics.  Why does he care?  And where does it say I have to care to post a topic?  Why should an American care that rights and privileges are eroding all around the planet?  It'll never happen here!  OH WAIT.  Right now I cannot leave my house without a good excuse, can't work, can meet with people I know, and can't even stand in a group.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 30, 2020)

Coyote said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Canada is about to ban rifles from the possession of its subjects, specifically any rifle that looks like a military combat rifle!  Why?  Because one person misused one!
> ...




When the countries around the world take guns away from their people.....our country ends up having to send our men and women, with guns, over to those countries to either stop mass murder by their governments, or war started by their governments because their people couldn't stop their murderous governments with their own guns...


----------



## Coyote (Apr 30, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Our country gets involved when there are too many guns as well.  That doesn’t wash.  Gun rights are a uniquely American phenomanum.  Most civilized countries place a higher value on human rights.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 30, 2020)

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You really are delusional........as European countries are slowly clamping down on all Rights you forget the 12 million innocent men, women and children murdered by European governments in the 1930s and 40s......the 25 million murdered by the Russians, the 70 million by the Chinese....then you have those murdered across Africa, Cuba, South America by their governments working with various drug cartels.....

You are a moron....


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 30, 2020)

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


A nation of the people which limits the rights of the government serving at the hands of its citizens is also a uniquely American phenomena.  Doesn't mean I should take that away either.  And I thought WE were the most civilized country?  That is why everyone wants to come HERE.  You know.  Land of Liberty?  You must have heard of it.  
And it isn't human rights countries value, it is human CONTROL.
How can you value human rights as you take away their liberty?


----------



## 2aguy (May 1, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> Canada's government will make an announcement on banning military-style assault weapons "in the coming days," Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Thursday.
> 
> "We have long committed to strengthening gun control in this country, including banning military-style assault weapons," *Trudeau said at a press briefing. "There is no need in Canada for guns designed to kill the largest amount of people, in the shortest amount of time."*
> 
> ...




Since you are a left winger, you are obviously a dumb person...excuse me.....are really stupid person....

We have over 18 million AR-15 rifles in private hands..... 3 were used in 2019 in mass public shootings.....mass public shootings that would have been just as easily done with pistols, shotguns, or any other semi-automatic rifle, pistol or shotgun....

It is your insanity that proves to us you can't be trusted with government power, let alone anything sharp or pointed....


----------



## Markle (May 1, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> Saving folks from AR Assult weapons. Seems the USA need to allow peoples to file lawsuits on makers. Why are gun makers the only companies we can't make them
> pay for damages for arming mass murders. And basic Gun Netters in America.



Do you think they'll be able to describe one?  No one else has been able to accomplish the task.

Gun manufacturers have been liable for hundreds of years.  Just like Ford, Coca-Cola, iphones, bars, doctors, and whatever.  All this would do is put more billions of dollars in the pocket of trial lawyers.


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2020)

Well the assholes did it.

Took away Liberty from the citizens of Canada.  Just like in Australia, UK and NZ.

A few years back the sonofabitches had a firearm registry so they know where to send the thugs.

Shame!

Hopefully the citzens of Canada won't allow this tryanny to happen.  This is what you get when you elect stupid Left Wing assholes like they did.  A lesson for this country.









						Canada bans assault-style weapons after its worst ever mass murder
					

Assault-style weapons are banned in Canada effective immediately, the country's prime minister said Friday. The move comes less than two weeks after Canada's deadliest rampage in modern history.




					www.cnn.com
				




*Canada bans assault-style weapons after its worst ever mass murder*

 (CNN)Assault-style weapons are banned in Canada effective immediately, the country's prime minister said Friday.
The move comes less than two weeks after Canada's deadliest rampage in modern history, when a gunman in Nova Scotia killed 22 people after a 12-hour reign of terror.
"You don't need an AR-15 to bring down a deer," Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said at a news conference in Ottawa. "So, effective immediately, it is no longer permitted to buy, sell, transport, import or use military-grade assault weapons in this country."
Police said the gunman had several semi-automatic handguns and at least two semi-automatic rifles, one of which was described by witnesses as a military-style assault weapon.


"These weapons were designed for one purpose, and one purpose only, to kill the largest number of people in the shortest amount of time. There is no use and no place for such weapons in Canada," Trudeau said.


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2020)

[youtube]


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2020)

Canada only has 70k police and 23k active duty military.  The citizens don't have to do jackshit.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 1, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> If someone t-bones me in their Malibu, can I sue Chevy?
> 
> Suing gun manufacturers is the height of idiocy.
> 
> *If you had to ban only one of these, which gun would you ban and why?*



The one with the ugly plastic, even though it's probably much more accurate.

Please don't make me choose between accuracy and a nice wood stock. I'm used to having both. 

Accuracy over all! Buhbye Ruger, should have made it better!


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 1, 2020)

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Excuse me deary, but countries without gun rights don't have as many human rights as we enjoy here.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 1, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> Canada's government will make an announcement on banning military-style assault weapons "in the coming days," Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Thursday.
> 
> "We have long committed to strengthening gun control in this country, including banning military-style assault weapons," *Trudeau said at a press briefing. "There is no need in Canada for guns designed to kill the largest amount of people, in the shortest amount of time."*
> 
> ...


What weapon was used in the lastest shooting in Canada?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 1, 2020)

Coyote said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Canada is about to ban rifles from the possession of its subjects, specifically any rifle that looks like a military combat rifle!  Why?  Because one person misused one!
> ...


There are plenty of non US Citizens who post here about the President and U.S. Politics and you don't seem to care about them 
FUCKING HYPOCRISY NUMBER 2


----------



## DrLove (May 1, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



You and your "tyrannical government" posts are endlessly entertaining. Did you line up an Abrams tank to battle the gub-mint when they come to grab yer guns?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 1, 2020)

Flash said:


> Well the assholes did it.
> 
> Took away Liberty from the citizens of Canada.  Just like in Australia, UK and NZ.
> 
> ...


Here's the thing..the overwhelming majority of Canadians support this measure. It's their country...so they get to set their rules..funny that none of them mourn the loss of some spurious 'liberty' made up by their neighbors to the south. I'm an ardent supporter of the 2nd. It's an American thing...for good or ill.









						Four-in-five Canadians support complete ban on civilian possession of assault style weapons - Angus Reid Institute
					

Fewer, but still two-in-three, also say they support a ban on handguns May 1, 2020 – With the Trudeau government poised to ban some “assault style” weapons, it finds significant




					angusreid.org
				




*With the Trudeau government poised to ban some “assault style” weapons, it finds significant support for a change first promised by the Liberals in 2015*
_*The results of the latest public opinion survey from the non-profit Angus Reid Institute show an overwhelming majority – nearly four-in-five – support a complete prohibition on civilian possession of the types of weapons used in the Montreal Massacre in 1989, and most recently, the rampage of an assault weapon-carrying murderer who killed 22 people in Nova Scotia last month.
Significantly, two-thirds (65%) strongly support such a move, giving federal policy makers a clear mandate to go forward.*_
*Endorsement for the change transcends political and regional divides, although a slight majority of Canada’s current gun owners oppose it (55%).

More Key Findings:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


While Canadians express majority support for banning both assault weapons and handguns, a significant minority – one-in-three – say they oppose a handgun ban (compared to 22 per cent that oppose an assault weapons ban).


----------



## Baz Ares (May 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Well the assholes did it.
> ...




The Canadians wouldn't even accept a gun registration.  Very minor compliance with that stupid law a few years ago.  I suspect they will push back on this horseshit.

I am glad that here in the United States other people can't take away my Liberty.  The Bill of Rights protects basic Liberties like the right to keep and bear arms.

If the Bill of Rights can't protect us from the mindless mob or from tyrants then it ain't worth the parchment it is written on.


----------



## 2aguy (May 1, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Canada's government will make an announcement on banning military-style assault weapons "in the coming days," Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Thursday.
> ...




They won't say, they likely wanted to pass that law before they revealed which guns were used....


----------



## 2aguy (May 1, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Well the assholes did it.
> ...




And Germans, French, Dutch....all stood by while their neighbors were herded onto boxcars too.....


----------



## Baz Ares (May 1, 2020)

2aguy said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


*A six-shooter handgun, shotgun, and bolt action rifle are not banned. These are totally safe home and hunter tools.*
All semi/ really THEY ARE fully auto guns, should not be off shooting ranges if want. All AR's should be banned in public hands.
If you want to train with Ar-xxx's, make the army-run day training class/shooting days for blasting gun nutters to masturbate safely.
And for all other guns, no magazines clip allowed over 3 rounds.
And all those weapons stay on base. You can buy them at 200-times fair market value, and rent storage space. 
And free rooms so owners can rub out personal lube to clean/oil them.


----------



## 2aguy (May 1, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



You are stupid.......semi-automatic rifles, pistols and shotguns are not fully automatic weapons....

the AR-15 is a regular rifle.......

Pump action shotguns are actual military weapons, the AR-15 is not a military weapon, you dumb ass.

Bolt action rifles are military weapons......AR-15s are not....you dumb ass.


----------



## Baz Ares (May 1, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Standard gun nutter weak spews.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 1, 2020)

Flash said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




WELL, if they say there is a pandemic, the they can simply end the entire Constitution.


----------



## Baz Ares (May 1, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


DANG almost forgot.

If you can't live in a world without a semi-auto gun in hands.
There is a way to live free and safe.





And really applying MAGA to better America.


----------



## yidnar (May 1, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> Canada's government will make an announcement on banning military-style assault weapons "in the coming days," Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Thursday.
> 
> "We have long committed to strengthening gun control in this country, including banning military-style assault weapons," *Trudeau said at a press briefing. "There is no need in Canada for guns designed to kill the largest amount of people, in the shortest amount of time."*
> 
> ...


excellent now it will be much easier for us to invade canada with our ar15s and take their maple syrup ! i love maple syrup !


----------



## Baz Ares (May 1, 2020)

yidnar said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Canada's government will make an announcement on banning military-style assault weapons "in the coming days," Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Thursday.
> ...


So murdering folks is a good thang? Dang, you must love the mass shooting of kids in schools and public places.
So when are weak gun nutters assaulting Canada? I'm ready to go up there and defend them from 100% American Traitors.
Shooting American 2nd Anal Amendment morons is MAGA!


----------



## Markle (May 1, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



Canada has a failure of a healthcare system that I don't want.  If they don't want to protect themselves, that seems like their prerogative.  

What is the difference between these two guns?


----------



## yidnar (May 1, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


semi autos are automatics ?


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 1, 2020)

CWayne said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Canada's government will make an announcement on banning military-style assault weapons "in the coming days," Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Thursday.
> ...



...and, yet, it would have not been illegal to sell it to him in the USA by a private individual who would not have been required to do a background check.


----------



## yidnar (May 1, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


*give up the maple syrup now canuck* *!   *


----------



## Baz Ares (May 1, 2020)

yidnar said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


You are truly stupid.
Six shooter finger is a manual gun.
Self-loading guns are ALL, ALL fully automatic till needing a new clip.
Keep spewing anal gun nutter lies and deflections.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Canada's health care system is so bad that they are changing to our system?
I'm sorry to hear that, since I buy many prescriptions from Canada, being much cheaper than the USA.


----------



## Baz Ares (May 1, 2020)

yidnar said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


So killing for that is justified in your view.


----------



## OldLady (May 1, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> Canada's government will make an announcement on banning military-style assault weapons "in the coming days," Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Thursday.
> 
> "We have long committed to strengthening gun control in this country, including banning military-style assault weapons," *Trudeau said at a press briefing. "There is no need in Canada for guns designed to kill the largest amount of people, in the shortest amount of time."*
> 
> ...


Guess that nutter must have used an AR.  I never did hear any details about it.

I'm telling ya, I'm envious of the sensible people in Canada.  We all come from the same stock, the same tradition, yet those of us south of the border went fucking crazy.  Canadians had just as much trouble with Natives and wild beasts as we did.  But somehow we ended up violent maniacs and they, the Canadians, say "I don't think so."
It's a puzzle to me.


----------



## Baz Ares (May 1, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


DANG!?, Does Mommy Palin know?
And they are doing fine. As the peoples want Canada Healthcare.
Try Again in deflections.









						What I learned as a Canadian reporting on healthcare in America — and what Americans can learn from Canada
					

All Canadians have public health insurance. But private insurance exists in Canada and healthcare isn't free.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## yidnar (May 1, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


self loading guns ? do the guns have to show id when they buy ammo ?


----------



## Markle (May 1, 2020)

Up will go the violent crime rate in Canada, even higher than it is today and far higher than the United States.

*The most violent country in Europe: Britain is also worse than South Africa and U.S. *
By James Slack
UPDATED:18:14 EST, 2 July 2009

Britain's violent crime record is worse than any other country in the European union, it has been revealed.

Official crime figures show the UK also has a worse rate for all types of violence than the U.S. and even South Africa - widely considered one of the world's most dangerous countries.

The figures comes on the day new Home Secretary Alan Johnson makes his first major speech on crime, promising to be tough on loutish behaviour.






The U.S. has a violence rate of 466 crimes per 100,000 residents, Canada 935, Australia 920 and South Africa 1,609.

Shadow Home Secretary Chris Grayling said: 'This is a damning indictment of this government's comprehensive failure over more than a decade to tackle the deep rooted social problems in our society, and the knock on effect on crime and anti-social behaviour.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ain-worse-South-Africa-U-S.html#ixzz22LrhP2fC





__





						UK is violent crime capital of Europe
					






					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## yidnar (May 1, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


----------



## Baz Ares (May 1, 2020)

Insane Whitey rules.





*See Idiot Racist WEAK 2nd ANAL Amendment Whitey Gun Nutter MAGA Folks in action!*


----------



## OldLady (May 1, 2020)

yidnar said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Maple syrup is the source of my power.
lol


----------



## OldLady (May 1, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> Insane Whitey rules.
> 
> View attachment 330657
> 
> *See Idiot Racist WEAK 2nd ANAL Amendment Whitey Gun Nutter MAGA Folks in action!*


Why are they all wearing gloves?


----------



## fncceo (May 1, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> People are such fucking idiots.
> 
> If you had to ban one of these, which would you ban and why? Please be specific.



Someone killed a tree to make the bottom one.

Talk about being worse than Hitler.


----------



## OldLady (May 1, 2020)

yidnar said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


I gotta take this one downstairs.  Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Baz Ares (May 1, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Insane Whitey rules.
> ...


It's cold? Or ready to touch some colors? What do I win?


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 1, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Canada's government will make an announcement on banning military-style assault weapons "in the coming days," Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Thursday.
> ...


I will guess ak-47 or SKS.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 1, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


A frozen cactus to snuggle up with.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 1, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > People are such fucking idiots.
> ...


I like that wood stock, even a sucker for that.
Is no excuse for the inaccuracy.


----------



## Baz Ares (May 1, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


More from the  Cowardly John Wayne Avatar and weak supporter to justify Johns Scam of/on Americans as acting as the hero in films.

Try to respond to my posts with real facts.


OPPS! Was an *Opps, It was a WEAK Republican Fake Gun Nutter & COWARD! That's why.*


----------



## yidnar (May 1, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


Baz Tard doesnt seem to like guns or white people ..


----------



## OldLady (May 1, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


You can have ONE


----------



## OldLady (May 1, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> Or ready to touch some colors?


Wassat mean?


----------



## Baz Ares (May 1, 2020)

yidnar said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



As I'm White, and not a MAGA Whitey. I like guns, that meet a need that's sane.
I'm not a 2nd Anal Gun Nutter. If ever get to use a gun in the fight, my target is whitey with AR's, as asshole gun nutters causing this first.
As get free kills saving lives.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 1, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> Canada's government will make an announcement on banning military-style assault weapons "in the coming days," Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Thursday.
> 
> "We have long committed to strengthening gun control in this country, including banning military-style assault weapons," *Trudeau said at a press briefing. "There is no need in Canada for guns designed to kill the largest amount of people, in the shortest amount of time."*
> 
> ...



Why you should not be able to sue the makers of a firearm is because they are not forcing anyone to buy their product and it is a damn choice!

If you do not want to own a firearm then by all means do not own one but stop telling people who want to they can not seeing it is their Constitutional Right to Bear Arms...


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 1, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Canada's government will make an announcement on banning military-style assault weapons "in the coming days," Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Thursday.
> ...



But, not in Canada. They also declined to get involved in Vietnam. They also have universal healthcare, and virtually no random mass shootings. Must be something in the water...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 2, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Your incompetence on firearms disqualifies you from having any discussion about someones right to have a firearm
Semiautomatic and automatic firearms are not the same.
What the fuck is a magazine clip beta boy?
And your faggot wet dream of sweathouse still living is just your wet dream.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 2, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


Canada has universal healthcare because they don't have a military defense bill to pay and therefore couldn't defend themselves if pushed into a fight


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Those people were shot in their cars at close range by a man dressed as Canadian mountie driving a vehicle that looked like a CMP vehicle. They would have been shot with a sidearm but Baz Ares thinks something that had nothing to do with those shootings should be banned.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 2, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> Canada's government will make an announcement on banning military-style assault weapons "in the coming days," Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Thursday.
> 
> "We have long committed to strengthening gun control in this country, including banning military-style assault weapons," *Trudeau said at a press briefing. "There is no need in Canada for guns designed to kill the largest amount of people, in the shortest amount of time."*
> 
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 2, 2020)

Hitler style propaganda from the media to push a tyrannical power grab
"WE'RE NOT GOING TO TELL YOU WHAT WAS USED UNTIL AFTER WE TAKE YOUR GUNS AWAY"
Police have said the gunman had several semi-automatic handguns, as well as two semi-automatic rifles, but haven't specified the caliber of those firearms or whether any of them had modifications.

On Friday, Public Safety Minister Bill Blair declined to identify the weapons, saying that should be left to the RCMP.

"But I can tell you that every firearm begins legally and then moves into an illegal market," he said.

"And I can say with some confidence that the two long-guns that were involved in that investigation, without identifying them, are included on today's list."


			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/ns-shooting-firearms-1.5552773


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 2, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Well the assholes did it.
> ...


I find suspicious polling data favoring what a tyrant wants issued by state control media


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 2, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


Why would a man dressed as a CMP doing a vehicle stop have an AK 47 in his control during that stop? Those people were killed in their vehicles


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 2, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


And the Op'er asked about the U.S. allowing lawsuits against Gun Manufacturers, so your response in the Op'er defense is either based on you did not read that part or you are just responding out of retardation, so which one is it?

In the U.S. ( which is what the Op'er was writing about when commenting about lawsuits ) you should not be allow to sue gun manufacturers because no one is forcing you to buy a gun...

Now watch you will proclaim the Op'er never wrote the U.S. at the end of their Op!


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...




Liberty is not just about the fucking government "allowing" you own a six shooter, shotgun and bolt action rifle.

Liberty encompasses having the  right to keep and bear arms along with other personal liberties.

If you are a Moon Bat you always have a very difficult time understanding the concept of personal liberty. 

Our Founding Fathers understood it but stupid uneducated low information modern day Liberals have a very difficult time.


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




Why would anybody commit a crime?

Bad people do bad things.

Why should the average Canadian citizen, who had never committed a crime in his life, have his right to keep and bear arms taken away because somebody else commits a crime?

Why should any of us have any of our personal Liberties diminished because other people will abuse them?

I think the Libtard press abuses the right of free speech with their anit Right fake news and it does tremendous harm to this country.  Should they have their right to free speech taken away?


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> Insane Whitey rules.
> 
> View attachment 330657
> 
> *See Idiot Racist WEAK 2nd ANAL Amendment Whitey Gun Nutter MAGA Folks in action!*




Open carry is legal in Michigan and nobody committed a crime so what are you bitching about?

They are warning the filthy ass government assholes that they will not stand for their rights being abused.

Our Founding Fathers did the same thing.

By the way, gun control laws have always been used as a racist tool to weaken Blacks. 

Many early civil rights leaders such as Harriet Tubman were strong supporters of the right to keep and bear arms.  Nowadays dumbass Negroes mostly just go along with anything the filthy ass Democrat Party tells them to do in order to keep the welfare checks coming include being anti right to keep and bear arms.  Except for the Negroes that commit most of the gun violence in this country.


----------



## 2aguy (May 2, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...




You don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## 2aguy (May 2, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...




Yes.....you are a moron........our companies pay billions of dollars to make the miracle drugs, and Canada pays pennies to make or buy the pills...........you are the reason they cost so much here....you doofus.


----------



## 2aguy (May 2, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...




Canada, like Europe is essentially the equivalent of a millenial....living in the basement of the United States......the U.S. takes care of them, and they sit around and bitch....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 2, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Canada is taking MY guns?/ LOL! somehow..i doubt it.
> Who cares anyway..Canada has no 2nd amendment....let the moose and elk rejoice!



I don't think I'd want to shoot a moose with a .223


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 2, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Our country gets involved when there are too many guns as well.  That doesn’t wash.  Gun rights are a uniquely American phenomanum.  Most civilized countries place a higher value on human rights.



Unique Comrade? Like Switzerland?  Poland guarantees the right to keep and bear arms. Something happened during the 40's that made them realize that was important.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 2, 2020)

That's what I like about living in Florida.

The government can't take my guns away. They don't know I have them...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Canada is taking MY guns?/ LOL! somehow..i doubt it.
> ...



If I had a moose charging at me, I'd shoot it with whatever I could get my hands on!


----------



## Likkmee (May 2, 2020)

Time to export all the MS-13-14-15....whatever to Kanadastan.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 2, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



I agree, but I wouldn't choose a .223 if something more powerful were available. Maybe a .30-30


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I was driving from Corner Brook, Newfoundland to St. John's Newfoundland, and they actually have moose warning lights along the highway. We saw one moose waaaaaaaaay up ahead of us; half mile, maybe, and I leaned on the horn. That was enough to get said moose off the highway.

Point being that it wouldn't surprise me if just the crack of a .22 got a moose running...


----------



## Likkmee (May 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


A firdy -firty against a .223 semi ? Who are you ? Chuck Connors ?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 2, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



I saw a bull Moose get mad once in Yellowstone and bowl over a Bison, sent it flying. I decided then and there that this is NOT an animal to mess with. Up to that point I had thought the Bison were the badist of the grazers..


----------



## yidnar (May 2, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


soooo you hate white people with ar 15s  do you hate black people with ar15s too?


----------



## yidnar (May 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


wow ! but whats even more impressive is adult grizzlies can kill a full grown moose and the drag it for miles to hide it and feed on it later !


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 2, 2020)

Will American Progressives please Please PLEASE relocate to Canada?  PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Likkmee (May 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


In 1997, in Jackson Hole I saw an Asian tard try to "turn' a Bison to get a better camera shot. He was DOA---pre Corona


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 2, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Cousin Bruicie, I was not responding to you, nor am I here to please you, or for you to critic my posts. Please raise your hand if you want to speak in class.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 2, 2020)

Flash said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I agree but my point was the shooter could not have easily committed his crimes with an assault weapon dressed as a CMP stopping vehicles. He would have done it with a sidearm


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 2, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


How about an AR 15 chambered in  _6.5 Grendel_


----------



## Baz Ares (May 2, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Thanks for the freebie when need one.

Luke 11:21
*"Luke* chapter 11, the parable is as follows: When the strong man, fully armed, guards his own dwelling, his goods are safe.* But when someone stronger attacks him and overcomes him, he takes from him his whole armour in which he trusted, and divides his spoils."*


----------



## Baz Ares (May 2, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Canada is not arming to invade countries like the USA wastes billions on repugger welfare programs.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 2, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Another lie?

So you were not responding to me but responded to me and told me some nonsense about Canada and asshole we are not related and this your last warning, so do not call me your Cousin again!

So you did not read the entire OP and just felt you needed to respond and once it was pointed out your ignorant mistake you instead insult me again.

So let be clear you responded to me, I corrected you and you then lied and said you were never responding to me!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 2, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Canada dumbass can't defend itself 
Because 
Luke 11:21
*"Luke* chapter 11, the parable is as follows: When the strong man, fully armed, guards his own dwelling, his goods are safe.* But when someone stronger attacks him and overcomes him, he takes from him his whole armour in which he trusted, and divides his spoils."*


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 2, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


That's why I will remain armed and trained to use my weapons


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 2, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



As near as I can tell, you support Trump. That being the case, it is impossible to insult you.


----------



## Corazon (May 3, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> Canada's government will make an announcement on banning military-style assault weapons "in the coming days," Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Thursday.
> 
> "We have long committed to strengthening gun control in this country, including banning military-style assault weapons," *Trudeau said at a press briefing. "There is no need in Canada for guns designed to kill the largest amount of people, in the shortest amount of time."*
> 
> ...


This is a very strange news for me...I thought Canada already had one of the strictest gun laws all over the world....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 3, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



You just get dumber, doncha?

It's the meth.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 3, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Near as I can tell, you're a radical left democrat. That being the case, it is impossible to reason with you.

China says, Vandal believes, end of story.


----------



## Baz Ares (May 3, 2020)

Saving lives is first in Canada.





Manual six shooter handguns and deleyed 2 secounds firing glocks types should be fully allowed.
Same in the USA.

The guy just sealed reelection.
*"Canadian prime ministers* do not have a fixed *term* of office. Nor do they have *term limits*."
Seem the Great Orange Douche will not win in 2020, what will cowardly DOPer Trumpster do?


----------



## Baz Ares (May 3, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> If someone t-bones me in their Malibu, can I sue Chevy?
> 
> Suing gun manufacturers is the height of idiocy.
> 
> If you had to ban only one of these, which gun would you ban and why?


You can Try suing Chevy now.
Now gun makers.
That just WRONG!
Banned both for public uses.

Manual six-shooter. 3to 5 round clip load bolt action rifle.
Or Shotguns.
Is all any sane hunter or home protector needs.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 4, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > If someone t-bones me in their Malibu, can I sue Chevy?
> ...


What is your qualitative experience in the use of deadly force? What gives you the ability to have an opinion on what an individual needs to prevail in a fight for their life?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 4, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> Saving lives is first in Canada.
> 
> View attachment 331663
> 
> ...


Canadians still have that enslavement to the crown mentality


----------



## Dragonlady (May 4, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



You can barely do 30 in Toronto during daylight hours.  It's bumper to bumper all day long downtown.


----------



## Indeependent (May 4, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I wish it was like than when I was there; nobody would let anyone else change lanes.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 4, 2020)

__





						Firearm-related violent crime in Canada
					

This Juristat Bulletin—Quick Fact presents charts and data in an infographic style format that examines the nature and prevalence of firearm-related violent crime in Canada.




					www150.statcan.gc.ca


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 4, 2020)

DrLove said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





DrLove said:


> You and your "tyrannical government" posts are endlessly entertaining. Did you line up an Abrams tank to battle the gub-mint when they come to grab yer guns?


Says the supporter of the riots.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 4, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



What riots? I’m seeing peaceful protests and protestors turning over looters To police.

Again, you’re promoting a false narrative of what is going on in the USA.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 4, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Pretty much how our Trumptards roll - Repeat Dear Leader's lies.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 4, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Yea, did we call Teabaggers & Birfers rioters? Nah, because we're sane.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 4, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Wow......the stupid is strong with you today.........


----------



## Markle (Jun 4, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> What riots? I’m seeing peaceful protests and protestors turning over looters To police.
> 
> Again, you’re promoting a false narrative of what is going on in the USA.



Good to see that you still have a sense of humor!

*LEFTIST RIOT PANDEMIC: 21 Courthouses Damaged, Lincoln Memorial Defaced, Korean War Memorial Defaced, WWII Monument Defaced, Tons of Trash in LA, Tens of Millions NYC Damage*
By Jim Hoft
Published June 4, 2020 at 12:27pm














						LEFTIST RIOT PANDEMIC: 21 Courthouses Damaged, Lincoln Memorial Defaced, Korean War Memorial Defaced, WWII Monument Defaced, Tons of Trash in LA, Tens of Millions NYC Damage
					

Nashville’s historic courthouse torched by leftist mob. It’s been quite a week for the leftist mob, Black Lives Matter rioters, far left looters, and cop killers. The US Marshals Service today announced 21 Federal Court Buildings in 15 states were damaged and destroyed by the leftist rioters...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 4, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> Canada's government will make an announcement on banning military-style assault weapons "in the coming days," Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Thursday.
> 
> "We have long committed to strengthening gun control in this country, including banning military-style assault weapons," *Trudeau said at a press briefing. "There is no need in Canada for guns designed to kill the largest amount of people, in the shortest amount of time."*
> 
> ...



Why not.  

We could invade them with Ohio and take them over.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Canada's government will make an announcement on banning military-style assault weapons "in the coming days," Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Thursday.
> ...



The last time you tried it, we burned down the White House.


----------



## Desperado (Jun 4, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> Canada's government will make an announcement on banning military-style assault weapons "in the coming days," Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Thursday.
> 
> "We have long committed to strengthening gun control in this country, including banning military-style assault weapons," *Trudeau said at a press briefing. "There is no need in Canada for guns designed to kill the largest amount of people, in the shortest amount of time."*
> 
> ...


Oh your pussy of a prime mister does not trust you with the scary black gun.  how quaint!  but you can still buy the Red Ryder BB Gun, just don;t shoot your eyes out


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 4, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...



We can use Rhode Island to protect it from you.


----------

